# Re: how long must i wait?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *R Charette in Silicon Valley <charette@computer.org>* on *Wed, 08 Mar 2000 16:15:30 -0800*
And that‘s the way it is. Don‘t hold your breathe. Don‘t expect crisp
deadlines and/or milestones. Be patient and enjoy the time off you‘ll
need it. You may want to call them from time to time but don‘t piss them
off paperwork do get lost!!! One trick is to finish a discussion with
them by asking something like "when do you think you guys can
realistically schedule my first interview" or, if they say they‘ll send
you some more paperwork, something like "whne do you think I should
receive it". Try to get them to give you an approximation, and call them
back once the time has elapsed by letting them know that you just wanted
to check if nothing was missing or if everything is okay.
Don‘t piss them off. Places for a job in the forces are limited.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 18:27:52 -0500*
Took me almost 2 years worth of waiting. Hang in there....
John Davis, Cpl
----- Original Message -----
From: "thatcher larue" 
To: "army" 
Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 6:15 PM
Subject: how long must i wait?
i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was wondering
how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have to
wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it took
them i would really appreciate it?
thank-you
hopeful soldier
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 19:52:17 -0800*
I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t 
imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4 or 
5 days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need 
some polite pestering to get going.
Jay
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: thatcher larue
  To: army
  Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
  Subject: how long must i wait?
   i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was 
wondering how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know 
i‘ll have to wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me 
how long it took them i would really appreciate it?
  thank-you
  hopeful soldier
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I had my 
aptitude test
scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t imagine what the problem 
is but I
would suggest calling once every 4 or 5 days and checking the status of 
your
application. Sometimes they need some polite pestering to get
going.
Jay
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  thatcher
  larue 
  To: army

  Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 
3:15
  PM
  Subject: how long must i 
wait?

  i sent in my application on monday to join 
the
  infantry and was wondering how long before they phone to get me to do 
the
  tests? i know i‘ll have to wait but the recruiters are so vague. if 
anyone can
  tell me how long it tookthem i would really appreciate 
it?

  thank-you 
  hopeful soldier


--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Christine Fontaine <cfontain@uoguelph.ca>* on *Wed, 08 Mar 2000 20:42:03 -0500*
 From my experience, it all depends on when they have the aptitude tests 
scheduled.
I was lucky, the day I went to hand in my application, they asked me if I 
could come back that evening for aptitude testing, because they were 
running one of the tests that evening.  So I went back in the evening, took 
the test, and had the rest of my appointments scheduled interview, 
medical, etc.  Now I just have to wait until April when the central board 
makes the ROTP decisions.
So, I think it all depends on when your particular recruiting centre has 
the aptitude tests scheduled.
Christine - hoping to get into ROTP Nursing :
At 08:05 PM 3/8/00 -0500, you wrote:
>Ya right .. I was supposed to write my aptitude test Feb 3 .... and they 
>now say during march break .. I hope to ****  they aren‘t screwing me .. 
>lol ...
>
>Shawn ..
-----------------------------------------------------
Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
 http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid 
It doesn‘t cost you anything!
-----------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 08 Mar 2000 18:17:59 PST*
through an administrative mistake, i ended up taking my application to the 
recruiting center instead of the reserve regiment, as i was supposed to do. 
anyways, i managed to book my testing for the following week, and my fitness 
test for this friday. i dont know what the situation is like in the rest of 
the country, but out west they dont seem to be turning anybody away. i was 
told that unless they found something horribly wrong during my back ground 
check, they would contact me 2-3 weeks after my fitness test.
sean
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 23:06:15 -0400*
Your lucky, ‘cause ROTP is on a fixed timetable school year is rather
inflexible... but Infantry shouldn‘t be too long.. for some reason we
always need them...
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Christine Fontaine 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 8, 2000 9:47 PM
Subject: Re: How Long ???
> From my experience, it all depends on when they have the aptitude tests
>scheduled.
>
>I was lucky, the day I went to hand in my application, they asked me if I
>could come back that evening for aptitude testing, because they were
>running one of the tests that evening.  So I went back in the evening, took
>the test, and had the rest of my appointments scheduled interview,
>medical, etc.  Now I just have to wait until April when the central board
>makes the ROTP decisions.
>
>So, I think it all depends on when your particular recruiting centre has
>the aptitude tests scheduled.
>
>Christine - hoping to get into ROTP Nursing :
>
>At 08:05 PM 3/8/00 -0500, you wrote:
>>Ya right .. I was supposed to write my aptitude test Feb 3 .... and they
>>now say during march break .. I hope to ****  they aren‘t screwing me ..
>>lol ...
>>
>>Shawn ..
>
>
>-----------------------------------------------------
>Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
>http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid
>It doesn‘t cost you anything!
>-----------------------------------------------------
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 08 Mar 2000 19:19:37 PST*
a thought juuuuust occured to meim slow...perhaps the length of time it 
takes to get in is dependant mostly on the trade you are applying 
for.....for example, i bet the technical trades have quite a healthy waiting 
list, where as infantryas mentioned in the email below has a higher 
turnover rate. it took me a while to figure out this little puzzle.....but 
it looks like maybe i could have a decent career as an officer! 
seannnnn
>From: "Scott Lloyd" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: How Long ???
>Date: Wed, 8 Mar 2000 23:06:15 -0400
>
>Your lucky, ‘cause ROTP is on a fixed timetable school year is rather
>inflexible... but Infantry shouldn‘t be too long.. for some reason we
>always need them...
>Scott
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Christine Fontaine 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: March 8, 2000 9:47 PM
>Subject: Re: How Long ???
>
>
> > From my experience, it all depends on when they have the aptitude tests
> >scheduled.
> >
> >I was lucky, the day I went to hand in my application, they asked me if I
> >could come back that evening for aptitude testing, because they were
> >running one of the tests that evening.  So I went back in the evening, 
>took
> >the test, and had the rest of my appointments scheduled interview,
> >medical, etc.  Now I just have to wait until April when the central 
>board
> >makes the ROTP decisions.
> >
> >So, I think it all depends on when your particular recruiting centre has
> >the aptitude tests scheduled.
> >
> >Christine - hoping to get into ROTP Nursing :
> >
> >At 08:05 PM 3/8/00 -0500, you wrote:
> >>Ya right .. I was supposed to write my aptitude test Feb 3 .... and they
> >>now say during march break .. I hope to ****  they aren‘t screwing me ..
> >>lol ...
> >>
> >>Shawn ..
> >
> >
> >-----------------------------------------------------
> >Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
> >http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid
> >It doesn‘t cost you anything!
> >-----------------------------------------------------
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *james nott <jtnott@yahoo.com>* on *Wed, 8 Mar 2000 20:47:52 -0800 (PST)*
I was down at my Regiment tonight and I saw that there
are three courses starting up for the ppcli 2 in
september and 1 in october.  If you take the time for
basic that could mean a short waiting period.
                                  James
--- Sean Stepan  wrote:
> a thought juuuuust occured to meim slow...perhaps
> the length of time it 
> takes to get in is dependant mostly on the trade you
> are applying 
> for.....for example, i bet the technical trades have
> quite a healthy waiting 
> list, where as infantryas mentioned in the email
> below has a higher 
> turnover rate. it took me a while to figure out this
> little puzzle.....but 
> it looks like maybe i could have a decent career as
> an officer! 
> seannnnn
> 
> >From: "Scott Lloyd" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: How Long ???
> >Date: Wed, 8 Mar 2000 23:06:15 -0400
> >
> >Your lucky, ‘cause ROTP is on a fixed timetable
> school year is rather
> >inflexible... but Infantry shouldn‘t be too long..
> for some reason we
> >always need them...
> >Scott
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Christine Fontaine 
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >Date: March 8, 2000 9:47 PM
> >Subject: Re: How Long ???
> >
> >
> > > From my experience, it all depends on when they
> have the aptitude tests
> > >scheduled.
> > >
> > >I was lucky, the day I went to hand in my
> application, they asked me if I
> > >could come back that evening for aptitude
> testing, because they were
> > >running one of the tests that evening.  So I went
> back in the evening, 
> >took
> > >the test, and had the rest of my appointments
> scheduled interview,
> > >medical, etc.  Now I just have to wait until
> April when the central 
> >board
> > >makes the ROTP decisions.
> > >
> > >So, I think it all depends on when your
> particular recruiting centre has
> > >the aptitude tests scheduled.
> > >
> > >Christine - hoping to get into ROTP Nursing :
> > >
> > >At 08:05 PM 3/8/00 -0500, you wrote:
> > >>Ya right .. I was supposed to write my aptitude
> test Feb 3 .... and they
> > >>now say during march break .. I hope to **** 
> they aren‘t screwing me ..
> > >>lol ...
> > >>
> > >>Shawn ..
> > >
> > >
> >
>
>-----------------------------------------------------
> > >Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
> >
>
>http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid
> > >It doesn‘t cost you anything!
> >
>
>-----------------------------------------------------
> > >
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > >message body.
> > >
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 06:04:24 -0500*
Hey guys, a lot depends on your geographic region that the applicant is
from. Each recruiting center is allocated so many positions to be filled.
For example, Kitchener Ontario may get say 15 positions, 5 for infantry, 5
for Engineer, and 5 for Artillery. But say Edmonton Alberta may get 30
positions to fill, maybe 5 for each of the above plus 5 for a different
trade and another 10 for yet another trade. Population for the region and
the size of the region play a role in the "position allotment" as well.
Kitchener gets less than Edmonton because Toronto is nearby, whereas
Edmonton has nothing else handy. The nearest "region" might be Calgary which
is 5-6 hours away. Hope this makes it a little easier to understand. It‘s
not the recruiting center responsible, it‘s a decision from Ottawa/NDHQ.
John Davis, Cpl.
PS. No, I don‘t work at a recruiting center, never have. But I have applied
back in 87 in Edmonton, had done all my testing within weeks of application,
but I was told I was too small. Then reapplied again in 89 in Kitchener.
During my long waiting period, I asked why the delay? That was what they
told me.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jay Digital" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 10:52 PM
Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t
imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4 or 5
days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need some
polite pestering to get going.
Jay
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: thatcher larue
  To: army
  Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
  Subject: how long must i wait?
   i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was wondering
how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have to
wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it took
them i would really appreciate it?
  thank-you
  hopeful soldier
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 14:15:39 -0500*
List,
If I may be so bold as to have the audacity to address all of you after
perpetuating that chain letter from Nieman Marcus, I have a couple of
suggestions.  I may be a little naive when it comes to internet lies but I
know recruiting. and please accept my sincerest apologies as I meant no
harm...I simply found it entertaining. And the cookies were excellent, my
wife made some.
1.  Everyone who FEELS that they are eligible for employment with the
Canadian Forces is entitled to apply.
2.  Every recruiting center in the country holds aptitude testing several
times a week...the remote sites will run them once per week...there is no
reason you should have to wait more than 2-3 weeks before you are called to
do your test.
3.  A "clean" applicant is supposed to be completed processing and merit
listed in 21 days.
4.  Your choice of occupation should have NOTHING to do with
processing.....If you qualify for an occupation...you will be merit listed
for that occupation following your processing.  At that point, you may wait
a week......or 10 years depending on occupation chosen for a a position
to come available and, b for your name to come to the top of the merit
list.
5.  "Pissing off" the recruiting center should not be a concern for you.
beyond common courtesy.  They have a job to do and if you don‘t feel that
they are doing it to the standard, then take action.  Remember.....if you
are applying to the CF....you are a civilian and ultimately....we work for
you.
6.  If you feel that you are being "screwed", please don‘t hesitate to
e-mail me directly and I will attempt to initiate action on your file.
7.  Yes! Recruiters are people and they screw up sometimes. The Nieman
Marcus thing is a perfect example  Unfortunately, not everyone fixes their
mistakes...so don‘t let go.....keep contacting CFRC and ask them what
they‘re doing with your file.  You have the right to know.
8.  For reserve force NCO personnel, you may be a landed immigrant.....for
regular force personnel and officer.....you must be a Canadian Citizen.  A
landed Immigrant cannot compete with a Canadian Citizen for a job......if
it‘s a matter of one or the other....the Canadian must get the job.
I hope this helps.
-bill
----- Original Message -----
From: John Davis 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 6:04 AM
Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
> Hey guys, a lot depends on your geographic region that the applicant is
> from. Each recruiting center is allocated so many positions to be filled.
> For example, Kitchener Ontario may get say 15 positions, 5 for infantry, 5
> for Engineer, and 5 for Artillery. But say Edmonton Alberta may get 30
> positions to fill, maybe 5 for each of the above plus 5 for a different
> trade and another 10 for yet another trade. Population for the region and
> the size of the region play a role in the "position allotment" as well.
> Kitchener gets less than Edmonton because Toronto is nearby, whereas
> Edmonton has nothing else handy. The nearest "region" might be Calgary
which
> is 5-6 hours away. Hope this makes it a little easier to understand. It‘s
> not the recruiting center responsible, it‘s a decision from Ottawa/NDHQ.
>
> John Davis, Cpl.
> PS. No, I don‘t work at a recruiting center, never have. But I have
applied
> back in 87 in Edmonton, had done all my testing within weeks of
application,
> but I was told I was too small. Then reapplied again in 89 in Kitchener.
> During my long waiting period, I asked why the delay? That was what they
> told me.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jay Digital" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 10:52 PM
> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>
>
> I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t
> imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4 or 5
> days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need some
> polite pestering to get going.
>
> Jay
>
>   ----- Original Message -----
>   From: thatcher larue
>   To: army
>   Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
>   Subject: how long must i wait?
>
>
>    i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was
wondering
> how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have to
> wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it
took
> them i would really appreciate it?
>
>   thank-you
>   hopeful soldier
>
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Andy Matthews" <ppcli@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 13:36:19 -0700*
it all depends on when they do their next testing sessions. it only took 
me about 2 months to get in, but i‘ve known others that took about 6 
months.
    -----Original Message-----
    From: thatcher larue 
    To: army 
    Date: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 4:19 PM
    Subject: how long must i wait?


     i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was 
wondering how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know 
i‘ll have to wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me 
how long it took them i would really appreciate it?

    thank-you
    hopeful soldier

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
it all depends on when they do their 
next
testing sessions. it only took me about 2 months to get in, but i‘ve 
known
others that took about 6 months.
    -----Original 
Message-----From:
    thatcher larue ltlarue@ns.sympatico.cagtTo:
    army ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
Date:
    Wednesday, March 08, 2000 4:19 PMSubject: how long 
must i
    wait?
    i sent in my application on monday to join 
the
    infantry and was wondering how long before they phone to get me to 
do the
    tests? i know i‘ll have to wait but the recruiters are so vague. if 
anyone
    can tell me how long it tookthem i would really appreciate
    it?

    thank-you 
    hopeful soldier


--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Andy Matthews" <ppcli@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 13:43:28 -0700*
the reason we always need more infantry is because of the high release rate
after troops finish their first contract.
-----Original Message-----
From: Scott Lloyd 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 8:11 PM
Subject: Re: How Long ???
>Your lucky, ‘cause ROTP is on a fixed timetable school year is rather
>inflexible... but Infantry shouldn‘t be too long.. for some reason we
>always need them...
>Scott
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Christine Fontaine 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: March 8, 2000 9:47 PM
>Subject: Re: How Long ???
>
>
>> From my experience, it all depends on when they have the aptitude tests
>>scheduled.
>>
>>I was lucky, the day I went to hand in my application, they asked me if I
>>could come back that evening for aptitude testing, because they were
>>running one of the tests that evening.  So I went back in the evening,
took
>>the test, and had the rest of my appointments scheduled interview,
>>medical, etc.  Now I just have to wait until April when the central board
>>makes the ROTP decisions.
>>
>>So, I think it all depends on when your particular recruiting centre has
>>the aptitude tests scheduled.
>>
>>Christine - hoping to get into ROTP Nursing :
>>
>>At 08:05 PM 3/8/00 -0500, you wrote:
>>>Ya right .. I was supposed to write my aptitude test Feb 3 .... and they
>>>now say during march break .. I hope to ****  they aren‘t screwing me ..
>>>lol ...
>>>
>>>Shawn ..
>>
>>
>>-----------------------------------------------------
>>Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
>>http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid
>>It doesn‘t cost you anything!
>>-----------------------------------------------------
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 18:54:43 -0400*
Bill,
   I believe that it the way recruiting is supposed to work, however
everyone has heard the horror stories about the Recruiting center and their
delays. I think the key to everyone applying is to talk to themCFRC and
talk to them often, they will then ensure that you get the testing promptly,
just so you will stop calling or rather the party line: "shows interest"
    As for the cookie story, I thought it was funny, and the way I figure
it.... this is an Army group....I‘m in the Army... I find it interesting...
Therefore it is applicable. Some people should have my job, they would find
many more interesting things to complain about..
UBIQUE !
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: william durrant 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 9, 2000 3:24 PM
Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>List,
>If I may be so bold as to have the audacity to address all of you after
>perpetuating that chain letter from Nieman Marcus, I have a couple of
>suggestions.  I may be a little naive when it comes to internet lies but I
>know recruiting. and please accept my sincerest apologies as I meant no
>harm...I simply found it entertaining. And the cookies were excellent, my
>wife made some.
>1.  Everyone who FEELS that they are eligible for employment with the
>Canadian Forces is entitled to apply.
>2.  Every recruiting center in the country holds aptitude testing several
>times a week...the remote sites will run them once per week...there is no
>reason you should have to wait more than 2-3 weeks before you are called to
>do your test.
>3.  A "clean" applicant is supposed to be completed processing and merit
>listed in 21 days.
>4.  Your choice of occupation should have NOTHING to do with
>processing.....If you qualify for an occupation...you will be merit listed
>for that occupation following your processing.  At that point, you may wait
>a week......or 10 years depending on occupation chosen for a a position
>to come available and, b for your name to come to the top of the merit
>list.
>5.  "Pissing off" the recruiting center should not be a concern for you.
>beyond common courtesy.  They have a job to do and if you don‘t feel that
>they are doing it to the standard, then take action.  Remember.....if you
>are applying to the CF....you are a civilian and ultimately....we work for
>you.
>6.  If you feel that you are being "screwed", please don‘t hesitate to
>e-mail me directly and I will attempt to initiate action on your file.
>7.  Yes! Recruiters are people and they screw up sometimes. The Nieman
>Marcus thing is a perfect example  Unfortunately, not everyone fixes their
>mistakes...so don‘t let go.....keep contacting CFRC and ask them what
>they‘re doing with your file.  You have the right to know.
>8.  For reserve force NCO personnel, you may be a landed immigrant.....for
>regular force personnel and officer.....you must be a Canadian Citizen.  A
>landed Immigrant cannot compete with a Canadian Citizen for a job......if
>it‘s a matter of one or the other....the Canadian must get the job.
>I hope this helps.
>-bill
>----- Original Message -----
>From: John Davis 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 6:04 AM
>Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>
>
>> Hey guys, a lot depends on your geographic region that the applicant is
>> from. Each recruiting center is allocated so many positions to be filled.
>> For example, Kitchener Ontario may get say 15 positions, 5 for infantry,
5
>> for Engineer, and 5 for Artillery. But say Edmonton Alberta may get 30
>> positions to fill, maybe 5 for each of the above plus 5 for a different
>> trade and another 10 for yet another trade. Population for the region and
>> the size of the region play a role in the "position allotment" as well.
>> Kitchener gets less than Edmonton because Toronto is nearby, whereas
>> Edmonton has nothing else handy. The nearest "region" might be Calgary
>which
>> is 5-6 hours away. Hope this makes it a little easier to understand. It‘s
>> not the recruiting center responsible, it‘s a decision from Ottawa/NDHQ.
>>
>> John Davis, Cpl.
>> PS. No, I don‘t work at a recruiting center, never have. But I have
>applied
>> back in 87 in Edmonton, had done all my testing within weeks of
>application,
>> but I was told I was too small. Then reapplied again in 89 in Kitchener.
>> During my long waiting period, I asked why the delay? That was what they
>> told me.
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "Jay Digital" 
>> To: 
>> Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 10:52 PM
>> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>>
>>
>> I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t
>> imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4 or 5
>> days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need
some
>> polite pestering to get going.
>>
>> Jay
>>
>>   ----- Original Message -----
>>   From: thatcher larue
>>   To: army
>>   Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
>>   Subject: how long must i wait?
>>
>>
>>    i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was
>wondering
>> how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have to
>> wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it
>took
>> them i would really appreciate it?
>>
>>   thank-you
>>   hopeful soldier
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *WJBS7@AOL.COM* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 18:57:37 EST*
Please take me off of your mailing list this is rediculous. I get at least 25 
e-mails per day.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 9 Mar 2000 23:47:34 -0500*
It is the way it‘s supposed to work........and you‘d be suprised how fast it
does work after you inform your local MP civie type that your getting the
shaft.  Know your rights and their responsibilities!  this is supposed to be
a professional army..it‘s time people started being accountable for their
actions or lack thereof.  If all of the military employees in this country
were employed in the private sector....half of them would find themselves
out on their *** ....maybe we should do the same!
yes I have some issues! From my experience...a lot of civilians who have
attempted to become members of the CF and were screwed around for long
periods tell their family and friends how much of a "2 bit" operation we‘re
running.  I‘m sick and tired of whiney overpaid "soldiers" ruining my
reputation and those of my troops.  Lets all get a grip and start behaving
like the professional soldiers that we are!  If you are aware of people
acting like employees of HRDC....sort them out! We are Canadian Soldiers and
the civilians and JR‘s look to us as an example.  I would like to address
all of the applicants and JR‘s out there.....we OWE YOU leadership...and
there‘s nothing wrong with you expecting it!  Snr NCO‘s  Officers....QRO‘s
 CFAO‘s are there for a reason...use them to ensure that our troops and
applicants aren‘t getting fu*d by lazy pretend soldiers out there that are
ruining us!  There Moose......how‘s that for stimulating
conversation.....I‘ve probably opened a giant bag of snakes this time.
UBIQUE!
-bill
----- Original Message -----
From: Scott Lloyd 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 5:54 PM
Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
> Bill,
>    I believe that it the way recruiting is supposed to work, however
> everyone has heard the horror stories about the Recruiting center and
their
> delays. I think the key to everyone applying is to talk to themCFRC and
> talk to them often, they will then ensure that you get the testing
promptly,
> just so you will stop calling or rather the party line: "shows interest"
>     As for the cookie story, I thought it was funny, and the way I figure
> it.... this is an Army group....I‘m in the Army... I find it
interesting...
> Therefore it is applicable. Some people should have my job, they would
find
> many more interesting things to complain about..
>
> UBIQUE !
> Scott
> -----Original Message-----
> From: william durrant 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: March 9, 2000 3:24 PM
> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>
>
> >List,
> >If I may be so bold as to have the audacity to address all of you after
> >perpetuating that chain letter from Nieman Marcus, I have a couple of
> >suggestions.  I may be a little naive when it comes to internet lies but
I
> >know recruiting. and please accept my sincerest apologies as I meant no
> >harm...I simply found it entertaining. And the cookies were excellent, my
> >wife made some.
> >1.  Everyone who FEELS that they are eligible for employment with the
> >Canadian Forces is entitled to apply.
> >2.  Every recruiting center in the country holds aptitude testing several
> >times a week...the remote sites will run them once per week...there is no
> >reason you should have to wait more than 2-3 weeks before you are called
to
> >do your test.
> >3.  A "clean" applicant is supposed to be completed processing and merit
> >listed in 21 days.
> >4.  Your choice of occupation should have NOTHING to do with
> >processing.....If you qualify for an occupation...you will be merit
listed
> >for that occupation following your processing.  At that point, you may
wait
> >a week......or 10 years depending on occupation chosen for a a
position
> >to come available and, b for your name to come to the top of the merit
> >list.
> >5.  "Pissing off" the recruiting center should not be a concern for you.
> >beyond common courtesy.  They have a job to do and if you don‘t feel
that
> >they are doing it to the standard, then take action.  Remember.....if you
> >are applying to the CF....you are a civilian and ultimately....we work
for
> >you.
> >6.  If you feel that you are being "screwed", please don‘t hesitate to
> >e-mail me directly and I will attempt to initiate action on your file.
> >7.  Yes! Recruiters are people and they screw up sometimes. The Nieman
> >Marcus thing is a perfect example  Unfortunately, not everyone fixes
their
> >mistakes...so don‘t let go.....keep contacting CFRC and ask them what
> >they‘re doing with your file.  You have the right to know.
> >8.  For reserve force NCO personnel, you may be a landed
immigrant.....for
> >regular force personnel and officer.....you must be a Canadian Citizen.
A
> >landed Immigrant cannot compete with a Canadian Citizen for a job......if
> >it‘s a matter of one or the other....the Canadian must get the job.
> >I hope this helps.
> >-bill
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: John Davis 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 6:04 AM
> >Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
> >
> >
> >> Hey guys, a lot depends on your geographic region that the applicant is
> >> from. Each recruiting center is allocated so many positions to be
filled.
> >> For example, Kitchener Ontario may get say 15 positions, 5 for
infantry,
> 5
> >> for Engineer, and 5 for Artillery. But say Edmonton Alberta may get 30
> >> positions to fill, maybe 5 for each of the above plus 5 for a different
> >> trade and another 10 for yet another trade. Population for the region
and
> >> the size of the region play a role in the "position allotment" as well.
> >> Kitchener gets less than Edmonton because Toronto is nearby, whereas
> >> Edmonton has nothing else handy. The nearest "region" might be Calgary
> >which
> >> is 5-6 hours away. Hope this makes it a little easier to understand.
It‘s
> >> not the recruiting center responsible, it‘s a decision from
Ottawa/NDHQ.
> >>
> >> John Davis, Cpl.
> >> PS. No, I don‘t work at a recruiting center, never have. But I have
> >applied
> >> back in 87 in Edmonton, had done all my testing within weeks of
> >application,
> >> but I was told I was too small. Then reapplied again in 89 in
Kitchener.
> >> During my long waiting period, I asked why the delay? That was what
they
> >> told me.
> >>
> >> ----- Original Message -----
> >> From: "Jay Digital" 
> >> To: 
> >> Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 10:52 PM
> >> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
> >>
> >>
> >> I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t
> >> imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4 or
5
> >> days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need
> some
> >> polite pestering to get going.
> >>
> >> Jay
> >>
> >>   ----- Original Message -----
> >>   From: thatcher larue
> >>   To: army
> >>   Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
> >>   Subject: how long must i wait?
> >>
> >>
> >>    i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was
> >wondering
> >> how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have
to
> >> wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it
> >took
> >> them i would really appreciate it?
> >>
> >>   thank-you
> >>   hopeful soldier
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >>
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Fri, 10 Mar 2000 16:02:54 -0400*
System finally getting to you Bill, after all these years? That was well
said, couldn‘t agree more. Problem is the slugs are supported by the system
who would rather transfer a problem than deal with it. Conversely,
administrative action is use as an additional method to punish soldiers, in
that soldier are often afraid to come forward to there supervisor with a
problem.  The problem just grows larger until everyone under the sun has
thier hands in the pot..
I use administrative action to fix a problem, rather than create more....
You are correct used effectively and properly it is one of the greatest
tools available to clean out the dead weight
Ubique
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: william durrant 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 10, 2000 12:58 AM
Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>It is the way it‘s supposed to work........and you‘d be suprised how fast
it
>does work after you inform your local MP civie type that your getting the
>shaft.  Know your rights and their responsibilities!  this is supposed to
be
>a professional army..it‘s time people started being accountable for their
>actions or lack thereof.  If all of the military employees in this
country
>were employed in the private sector....half of them would find themselves
>out on their *** ....maybe we should do the same!
>yes I have some issues! From my experience...a lot of civilians who have
>attempted to become members of the CF and were screwed around for long
>periods tell their family and friends how much of a "2 bit" operation we‘re
>running.  I‘m sick and tired of whiney overpaid "soldiers" ruining my
>reputation and those of my troops.  Lets all get a grip and start behaving
>like the professional soldiers that we are!  If you are aware of people
>acting like employees of HRDC....sort them out! We are Canadian Soldiers
and
>the civilians and JR‘s look to us as an example.  I would like to address
>all of the applicants and JR‘s out there.....we OWE YOU leadership...and
>there‘s nothing wrong with you expecting it!  Snr NCO‘s 
Officers....QRO‘s
> CFAO‘s are there for a reason...use them to ensure that our troops and
>applicants aren‘t getting fu*d by lazy pretend soldiers out there that
are
>ruining us!  There Moose......how‘s that for stimulating
>conversation.....I‘ve probably opened a giant bag of snakes this time.
>UBIQUE!
>-bill
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Scott Lloyd 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 5:54 PM
>Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>
>
>> Bill,
>>    I believe that it the way recruiting is supposed to work, however
>> everyone has heard the horror stories about the Recruiting center and
>their
>> delays. I think the key to everyone applying is to talk to themCFRC and
>> talk to them often, they will then ensure that you get the testing
>promptly,
>> just so you will stop calling or rather the party line: "shows
interest"
>>     As for the cookie story, I thought it was funny, and the way I figure
>> it.... this is an Army group....I‘m in the Army... I find it
>interesting...
>> Therefore it is applicable. Some people should have my job, they would
>find
>> many more interesting things to complain about..
>>
>> UBIQUE !
>> Scott
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: william durrant 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: March 9, 2000 3:24 PM
>> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>>
>>
>> >List,
>> >If I may be so bold as to have the audacity to address all of you after
>> >perpetuating that chain letter from Nieman Marcus, I have a couple of
>> >suggestions.  I may be a little naive when it comes to internet lies but
>I
>> >know recruiting. and please accept my sincerest apologies as I meant no
>> >harm...I simply found it entertaining. And the cookies were excellent,
my
>> >wife made some.
>> >1.  Everyone who FEELS that they are eligible for employment with the
>> >Canadian Forces is entitled to apply.
>> >2.  Every recruiting center in the country holds aptitude testing
several
>> >times a week...the remote sites will run them once per week...there is
no
>> >reason you should have to wait more than 2-3 weeks before you are called
>to
>> >do your test.
>> >3.  A "clean" applicant is supposed to be completed processing and merit
>> >listed in 21 days.
>> >4.  Your choice of occupation should have NOTHING to do with
>> >processing.....If you qualify for an occupation...you will be merit
>listed
>> >for that occupation following your processing.  At that point, you may
>wait
>> >a week......or 10 years depending on occupation chosen for a a
>position
>> >to come available and, b for your name to come to the top of the merit
>> >list.
>> >5.  "Pissing off" the recruiting center should not be a concern for you.
>> >beyond common courtesy.  They have a job to do and if you don‘t feel
>that
>> >they are doing it to the standard, then take action.  Remember.....if
you
>> >are applying to the CF....you are a civilian and ultimately....we work
>for
>> >you.
>> >6.  If you feel that you are being "screwed", please don‘t hesitate to
>> >e-mail me directly and I will attempt to initiate action on your file.
>> >7.  Yes! Recruiters are people and they screw up sometimes. The Nieman
>> >Marcus thing is a perfect example  Unfortunately, not everyone fixes
>their
>> >mistakes...so don‘t let go.....keep contacting CFRC and ask them what
>> >they‘re doing with your file.  You have the right to know.
>> >8.  For reserve force NCO personnel, you may be a landed
>immigrant.....for
>> >regular force personnel and officer.....you must be a Canadian Citizen.
>A
>> >landed Immigrant cannot compete with a Canadian Citizen for a
job......if
>> >it‘s a matter of one or the other....the Canadian must get the job.
>> >I hope this helps.
>> >-bill
>> >----- Original Message -----
>> >From: John Davis 
>> >To: 
>> >Sent: Thursday, March 09, 2000 6:04 AM
>> >Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>> >
>> >
>> >> Hey guys, a lot depends on your geographic region that the applicant
is
>> >> from. Each recruiting center is allocated so many positions to be
>filled.
>> >> For example, Kitchener Ontario may get say 15 positions, 5 for
>infantry,
>> 5
>> >> for Engineer, and 5 for Artillery. But say Edmonton Alberta may get 30
>> >> positions to fill, maybe 5 for each of the above plus 5 for a
different
>> >> trade and another 10 for yet another trade. Population for the region
>and
>> >> the size of the region play a role in the "position allotment" as
well.
>> >> Kitchener gets less than Edmonton because Toronto is nearby, whereas
>> >> Edmonton has nothing else handy. The nearest "region" might be Calgary
>> >which
>> >> is 5-6 hours away. Hope this makes it a little easier to understand.
>It‘s
>> >> not the recruiting center responsible, it‘s a decision from
>Ottawa/NDHQ.
>> >>
>> >> John Davis, Cpl.
>> >> PS. No, I don‘t work at a recruiting center, never have. But I have
>> >applied
>> >> back in 87 in Edmonton, had done all my testing within weeks of
>> >application,
>> >> but I was told I was too small. Then reapplied again in 89 in
>Kitchener.
>> >> During my long waiting period, I asked why the delay? That was what
>they
>> >> told me.
>> >>
>> >> ----- Original Message -----
>> >> From: "Jay Digital" 
>> >> To: 
>> >> Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 10:52 PM
>> >> Subject: Re: how long must i wait?
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> I had my aptitude test scheduled immediately after I applied. I can‘t
>> >> imagine what the problem is but I would suggest calling once every 4
or
>5
>> >> days and checking the status of your application. Sometimes they need
>> some
>> >> polite pestering to get going.
>> >>
>> >> Jay
>> >>
>> >>   ----- Original Message -----
>> >>   From: thatcher larue
>> >>   To: army
>> >>   Sent: Wednesday, March 08, 2000 3:15 PM
>> >>   Subject: how long must i wait?
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>    i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was
>> >wondering
>> >> how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have
>to
>> >> wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long
it
>> >took
>> >> them i would really appreciate it?
>> >>
>> >>   thank-you
>> >>   hopeful soldier
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> message body.
>> >>
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sherry Mullins" <clairsgirl@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 19 Mar 2000 17:55:03 EST*
Hi
i‘m thinking of infantry so when you find out about the application, i would 
loved to be updated.  And anything you want to tell me if you get would be 
great.  I‘d love to hear how your doing.
p.s. good luck i‘m sure you‘ll get in
sincerely
Sherry Mullins Canada
>From: larue@ns.sympatico.ca thatcher larue
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "army" 
>Subject: how long must i wait?
>Date: Wed, 8 Mar 2000 19:15:34 -0400
>
>  i sent in my application on monday to join the infantry and was wondering 
>how long before they phone to get me to do the tests? i know i‘ll have to 
>wait but the recruiters are so vague. if anyone can tell me how long it 
>took them i would really appreciate it?
>
>thank-you
>hopeful soldier
>
>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

